# Dos and Dont during Cunnilingus



## J.R.Jefferis (Jun 27, 2012)

OK...well, I just read the "Dos and Donts during a Blowjob" thread and thought that it would be great to also learn the same for pleasuring a woman orally.

Ladies, care to enlighten us?


----------



## mina (Jun 14, 2012)

yes, please don't shove your face in and scrape your stubble all over our sensitive parts. when you think you need to Add pressure, Add more face, Add more tongue, what you really need to do is go slower and remove pressure, remove face and reduce the tongue. 

I tell my husband: it's a lot like riding a horse. When you think you need to add more rein (hand) you really need to add leg. It seems counter intuitive but it's correct.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Don't call it Cunnilingus lol it's called licking up that sweet honey 

Don't grind your teeth against it like you're a puppy with a chewtoy.

DO use your fingers too
DO gentle swirls with your tongue around the clit
DO increase pressure and speed when you feel her start to tense up and breathe harder

DO NOT DO NOT DO NOT continue with same pressure and speed after her orgasm is over. Talk about BAD intense feelings! lol


----------



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

Do lick and SOFTLY suck the clit.

Do focus on the clit mainly.

Do finger at the same time.

Do squeeze your wifes thighs, boobs, legs during oral.

Do let your wife grab your hair and push your face into her at those times of amazing body spasms.

...

Don't tongue the hole. It gives no pleasure. ( to me of course..everyone is different)

Don't use your teeth.

Don't spit on our clit like they do in porn. Its such a turn off.

Don't continue and force your wife into longer oral pleasure when she doesn't want anymore. That is a highly sensitive area and sometimes we can only take so much before pleasure turns into irritating pain.



Those are my preferences!


----------



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

ScarletBegonias said:


> DO NOT DO NOT DO NOT continue with same pressure and speed after her orgasm is over. Talk about BAD intense feelings! lol


Yes! I agree!!


----------



## MrsOldNews (Feb 22, 2012)

Ano said:


> Do lick and SOFTLY suck the clit.
> 
> Do focus on the clit mainly.
> 
> ...


I agree with all of that except I hate having my clit sucked sooooo much! And I love a tongue inside me, as long as my clit still receives the majority of the attention


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

subscribed.


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

WorkingOnMe said:


> subscribed.


Ditto, and my fiancee doesn't even like it.

i hope to change that for her. 

EDIT: We really need a licky-type emoticon here.


----------



## trey69 (Dec 29, 2010)

All this talk of p*ss licking and clits, makes me think of the time my wife asked if we could get a clit pump!  We did and she had never been so turned on, and the same for me. :smthumbup:


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Ya, my wife "says" she doesn't like it (while pushing my head down and cutting off my circulation with her thighs).


----------



## DDC (Jul 16, 2012)

In my experience, what turns on a woman during oral sex varies greatly from woman to woman.

Guys are pretty much universal in what they like - play with our friends, be enthusiastic, and keep your teeth away.


----------



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

kingsfan said:


> Ditto, and my fiancee doesn't even like it.
> 
> i hope to change that for her.
> 
> EDIT: We really need a licky-type emoticon here.


----------



## OhhShiney (Apr 8, 2011)

I so wish I could apply these suggestions to my wife. 

The first (and only) time I tried she said she doesn't like it because she "never comes" that way and it's a waste of time. She brushes me away most of the time when try to go near her "down there" and sadly doesn't like to talk about "it." 

I can't quite figure out her attitudes, except that she didn't discover sex until her second marriage and her experiences were quite limited. 

As for me, I came to dislike going down on my ex because I came to dislike my ex. Then I didn't want to do anything with my ex. But, I digress. The ex is an ex.

However, I REALLY want to go down on my wife. All the suggestions in this thread about how to make it better make me want to do it all the more. 

I look forward to a long, loving relationship with her, so I have all the time in the world to work on this issue.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Don't flick my clit with your tongue like you're trying to turn on a light switch.

DO be slow and use a FLAT tongue. 


But that's just my preferences.


----------



## Kathrynthegreat (Apr 23, 2012)

MrsOldNews said:


> I agree with all of that except I hate having my clit sucked sooooo much! And I love a tongue inside me,


I love both. 

Honestly, I love it when I can tell he's taking his time and letting me enjoy the experience, rather than trying to rush me towards orgasm so we can move on to "bigger and better things."

I personally don't like it when he squeezes my butt or thighs or boobs. I'd prefer his hands stay busy where he is!.


----------



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

Oh another one that goes back to a guy I dated before hubby...

He used to spread my lips open with his hands (not even a finger spread, were talking both hands wide open) to get to my clit. Like really spread to the point where it felt like my skin was tearing!

DON'T DO THIS!

You don't really need to spread at all! Once the legs open, you have access to the clit! No spreading required!

If you think its necessary to spread the lips...then please do so softly and gently!


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

OMG! The lip spreading. I HATE THAT! For the love of God....don't do that.
And please, DO NOT suck on my clit. Ever. It's like fingernails to a chalkboard for me. lol. My clit hurts just thinking about it.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Kathrynthegreat said:


> I love both.
> 
> Honestly, I love it when I can tell he's taking his time and letting me enjoy the experience, rather than trying to rush me towards orgasm so we can move on to "bigger and better things."
> 
> I personally don't like it when he squeezes my butt or thighs or boobs. I'd prefer his hands stay busy where he is!.


i have the opposite issue, when i'm ready to orgasm and move on to bigger things...he's taking his time down there holding off my orgasm as long as he can. sooooo frustrating! lol
feels like he'd be down there for an hour if i let him.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I am not really a fan of this though. I get impatient and just wanna eff. lol. If H wants to do it, he can, but I'd rather save my big O for intercourse.


----------



## River1977 (Oct 25, 2010)

Purse your lips to suck on it as if to whistle or sip through a straw.

The area right underneath is also very sensitive. Licking there feels great and can bring her (me LOL) to orgasm all by itself. The most amazing, earth shattering orgasms I have are when he plays with my clit back and forth but pays the most attention to the area right underneath. Then when he knows I'm just about to cum, he slides up and sucks on my clit. It is a mind blowing screaming explosion.

Finger the G-spot at the same time. It's two orgasms in one.

Hum


----------



## Kathrynthegreat (Apr 23, 2012)

that_girl said:


> OMG! The lip spreading. I HATE THAT! For the love of God....don't do that.
> And please, DO NOT suck on my clit. Ever. It's like fingernails to a chalkboard for me. lol. My clit hurts just thinking about it.


Holy crap. I love the lip spreading and the clit sucking. 


Basically, women are different.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Sounds like some experimentation is in order....


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Kathrynthegreat said:


> Holy crap. I love the lip spreading and the clit sucking.
> 
> 
> Basically, women are different.


Everybody IS different  What works for one person, doesn't work for another. I'd claw a guy's eye out for that. :rofl:


----------



## DDC (Jul 16, 2012)

Kathrynthegreat said:


> Basically, women are different.


Yup. As I pointed out in my previous post. If any guys got honest feedback about their oral performance with multiple partners, I highly doubt these men would say that the women generally liked the same thing.

*Do realize that every woman is different.* That's the big "do" about oral sex. 

The other big "do" which is being skipped is communication. The easiest thing to do is to simply asks what she likes and then do that. But men's ego are so big most of the time they would rather pretend that the know exactly what women like the most. *Ask her what she likes.* That's the other big "do."


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Don't yodel then sit and wait for an echo. She will *not* find this to be funny. Just say'n!


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

Amplexor said:


> Don't yodel then sit and wait for an echo. She will *not* find this to be funny. Just say'n!


I would. :rofl:


----------



## DDC (Jul 16, 2012)

WorkingOnMe said:


> Sounds like some experimentation is in order....


Sounds like some asking is in order. 

The most common complaint I hear from women is that there husbands go down there and have no idea what they are doing but all think they are great. 

You don't have to ask your wife, "Am I terrible at oral sex?" Instead ask, "what can I do do make you feel even better?" then let her guide you. This is what makes a good lover. 

Also, reading "She Comes First" by Ian Kerner is a great place to start.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Ano, OMG! If I didn't know better, I'd say you were my clone! Or I was your clone :scratchhead: Seriously, everything you have posted sounds like me!

Oh, and guys, if she pulls back and says "OUCH!"... DO NOT, I repeat, DO NOT push forward! She is backing away for a reason! Pull back, and restart, so to speak, but gently.

You know how you guys say "NO TEETH!"? Yea... same thing applies here as well. While each woman is different, I know *I* don't like to be scraped or bitten.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

J.R.Jefferis said:


> OK...well, I just read the "Dos and Donts during a Blowjob" thread and thought that it would be great to also learn the same for pleasuring a woman orally.
> 
> Ladies, care to enlighten us?



This should be entertaining.


----------



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

Maricha75 said:


> Ano, OMG! If I didn't know better, I'd say you were my clone! Or I was your clone :scratchhead: Seriously, everything you have posted sounds like me!
> 
> Oh, and guys, if she pulls back and says "OUCH!"... DO NOT, I repeat, DO NOT push forward! She is backing away for a reason! Pull back, and restart, so to speak, but gently.
> 
> You know how you guys say "NO TEETH!"? Yea... same thing applies here as well. While each woman is different, I know *I* don't like to be scraped or bitten.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Grow a blowhole in the top of your head for starters.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

humanbecoming said:


> Some do like teeth... Lots of teeth...
> 
> Just sayin....


Well, thanks for clarifying MrsHB's likes, dear


----------



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

Don't try oral with me from behind! It doesn't put direct pressure on my clit...therefore doesn't give pleasure!


----------



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

Do make your tongue cold on an ice cube.

DON'T apply the ice cube directly to our clit!!!!!


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

DO listen to your spouse about their likes/dislikes.

DO observe your spouse's response.

DO respect your spouse's boundaries.

DO learn how to do new things to try (e.g., Amazon.com: She Comes First: The Thinking Man's Guide to Pleasuring a Woman (9780060538262): Ian Kerner: Books). Sometimes you don't know what you may like/dislike if you don't try it.

DON'T push to do something that your partner patently dislikes.

DON'T do a tit for tat with oral sex (e.g., "if she doesn't do me, then I won't do her"). It may be the only way your woman may be able to easily orgasm, and cutting that off could decrease her desire for sex and you.


----------



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

If you're using condiments (chocolate syrup, whipped cream).... Please please please do not put on more then you're willing to lick off!! 

And no sprinkles! Bad idea! Lmao


----------



## mattyjman (Jun 6, 2012)

how do i communicate, if my wife isn't willing to? i have gone down on her a few times, but she generally doesn't like it - perhaps because she's never "o'd"? (inexperienced - the both of us) I've asked her numerous times to tell me what she likes when i'm down there - she doesn't want to talk about it.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

i used to not like oral.had nothing to do with the man's skills or lack thereof.I wasn't confident enough in myself to let go and enjoy it.i was always worried if i smelled bad,tasted bad,looked gross down there.
I ruined the experience for myself.i didn't start to love it until i learned to love my vag


----------



## 7737 (Feb 10, 2011)

Cunnilingus is a game I would love to play alot more often.....sadly my wife would rather play solitaire! (thats W7 solitaire!) :-(


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Amplexor said:


> Don't yodel then sit and wait for an echo. She will *not* find this to be funny. Just say'n!



:rofl:

My goodness!

Damn! :slap:


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

Enchantment said:


> DO listen to your spouse about their likes/dislikes.
> 
> DO observe your spouse's response.
> 
> ...


not reciprocating could also have the same effect on the husbands !!!

just saying.


----------



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

mattyjman said:


> how do i communicate, if my wife isn't willing to? i have gone down on her a few times, but she generally doesn't like it - perhaps because she's never "o'd"? (inexperienced - the both of us) I've asked her numerous times to tell me what she likes when i'm down there - she doesn't want to talk about it.


Some women don't like it. Some are self conscious about it by the look, smell, taste. My sister in law is like this. She wants nothing to do with it.

Chances are if you don't like it, its because you haven't had it done the proper way....or you are just super self conscious.

I don't really know how to get a woman to be open to it.... but maybe you could try a long full body massage in complete darkness. Make sure your wife showers before bed so she isn't conscious of a smell. Slowly with lotion massage her backside..arms, legs, everything, the flip her over massage her hands, arms, legs, feet...slowly glide your hands up her inner thighs, hopefully after being caressed all over her body by your hands, she'll already be slightly turned on and open her legs for you. If not, gently spread her legs and rub and finger her softly while kissing her passionately --Get her really relaxed and turned on.-- <-- that's the key here.. Work your way from her lips down to her clit....and with your tongue softly and lightly lick her clit. Start off slowly and gently and let her get a feel for it before you try and go all motor mouth on her.

If that doesn't work and she still pushes you away...I don't know what else to tell ya.

Good luck!


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Omg....lollll going down from behind! I can't have H's nose in my butthole. I just can't.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Just say yes to face sitting and grinding.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

that_girl said:


> Omg....lollll going down from behind! I can't have H's nose in my butthole. I just can't.


I guess its true for his tounge also!!!


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

chillymorn said:


> I guess its true for his tounge also!!!


Yea, with so many awesome things to do to each other, we don't need to lick each other's buttholes.


----------



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

WorkingOnMe said:


> Just say yes to face sitting and grinding.


Face sitting doesn't feel as good as laying back with your legs open and enjoying yourself! It doesn't hit all the perfect spots either!


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

that_girl said:


> Everybody IS different  What works for one person, doesn't work for another. I'd claw a guy's eye out for that. :rofl:


Not everybody, every woman.

Guys pretty much like the same think with a BJ.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Enchantment said:


> DON'T do a tit for tat with oral sex (e.g., "if she doesn't do me, then I won't do her"). It may be the only way your woman may be able to easily orgasm, and cutting that off could decrease her desire for sex and you.


No on tit for tat....

But she better not let the score get way out of whack.


----------



## mina (Jun 14, 2012)

There is a lot to be said for getting the butt involved. tongue, finger, etc. who said no? not me!


----------



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

that_girl said:


> Yea, with so many awesome things to do to each other, we don't need to lick each other's buttholes.


Lmao! Guilty party. But it doesn't feel good anyways. Its just weird. I don't mind it but I definitely don't crave it.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

larry.gray said:


> Not everybody, every woman.
> 
> Guys pretty much like the same think with a BJ.


i'm gonna disagree 

my ex used to love having his boys cupped and stroked,pressure on the area under his boys,lots of deep throat action. my SO gets all twitchy when i touch his boys..says it feels funny.and he gets rock hard when i focus my attention mid shaft rather than deep throat.

guys like to play it like their needs are simple,but ladies know it's not true;-)


----------



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

mina said:


> There is a lot to be said for getting the butt involved. tongue, finger, etc. who said no? not me!


Try anything once! That's my motto!


----------



## mina (Jun 14, 2012)

sometimes you gotta try it two or three times. so far I haven't found anything I don't like with this policy.


----------



## Kathrynthegreat (Apr 23, 2012)

Ano said:


> Face sitting doesn't feel as good as laying back with your legs open and enjoying yourself! It doesn't hit all the perfect spots either!


I agree with this. Can't get off from face sitting.


----------



## Smoke (Jul 17, 2012)

I have been told in the past that I am THE champion of giving face. More than one woman has told me this. I admit that some of it was just to inflate my ego, but my first wife would constantly brag to her friends about my skills. My current wife will not let me go down on her though. It's sad because I love doing it. I got her drunk one night and convinced her to let me do it. She was not into it at all and I was very aware of it. She just thinks it's gross. I haven't tried again since then. We both lose then. Sad face.

You need to go in with a list of go to moves. If you cant read a woman's body and respond to it, then you need to ask her.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Smoke said:


> I have been told in the past that I am THE champion of giving face. More than one woman has told me this. I admit that some of it was just to inflate my ego, but my first wife would constantly brag to her friends about my skills. My current wife will not let me go down on her though. It's sad because I love doing it. I got her drunk one night and convinced her to let me do it. She was not into it at all and I was very aware of it. She just thinks it's gross. I haven't tried again since then. We both lose then. Sad face.
> 
> *You need to go in with a list of go to moves. If you cant read a woman's body and respond to it, then you need to ask her.*



:iagree:


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

larry.gray said:


> Not everybody, every woman.
> 
> Guys pretty much like the same think with a BJ.


Do you like teeth and nibbles and for your lady to keep sucking after you've finished?

That's H.

My ex would have KILLED me if I used teeth on him.


----------



## jman (Jun 20, 2012)

Smoke said:


> You need to go in with a list of go to moves.


clockwise or counter clockwise swirl perhaps. don't use a knuckle, however


----------



## Lordhavok (Mar 14, 2012)

lick out the alphabet


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

Lordhavok said:


> lick out the alphabet


upper case or lowere case?


----------



## Smoke (Jul 17, 2012)

In your best Barry White impression.


----------



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

> > Originally Posted by Lordhavok<br />
> > lick out the alphabet
> 
> 
> ...


Lower case cursive!


----------



## VermisciousKnid (Dec 27, 2011)

chillymorn said:


> upper case or lowere case?


Cursive or block lettering? Hey! Kids aren't even taught cursive anymore - does that mean that the quality of oral will go down (so to speak)?


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

Ano said:


> Lower case cursive!


can I throw some digits in there....pun intended!


----------



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

CondorTX19 said:


> I do what I call the motor boat on my wife. Stick my tongue out a little and blow air out so that it vibrates. This Drives her crazy and vibrates like crazy, in fact every women I have ever done this on in the past has said that it was the best oral they had ever experienced. So yes men can compete with a vibrator with the right technique. My wife can have rapid multiple orgasms with this technique.


 
http://talkaboutmarriage.com/showthread.php?t=51094 

This sounds spectacular! Any ladies here experience this before?


----------



## kag123 (Feb 6, 2012)

Yes - 

- use a flat tongue (think ice cream cone) 
- make eye contact
- tell me how hot it makes you...bonus points if I can feel your breath on my clit while you tell me
- play with your c0ck while doing it (or let me do it)
- let it be wet and messy, wetter the better, drooling is hot
- start slowly, lick the outside of my lips and all over before beginning to concentrate on my clit. Let me be at the point of begging you before you focus only on my clit
- hands are nice...lubed fingertips running down the outside lips at the same time you are licking is great, gently spreading the lips is nice
- kiss my clit as you kiss my mouth, use lips and tongue, soft slow sensual
- sucking the clit is nice but gently!! 
-focus on the point right underneath the clit when I am close to O, flat tongue, swirls and side to side is nice.
- once you begin working with the clit, don't stop your rhythm. Teasing me at this point is just frustrating and takes me farther from O. If you've got the rhythm going...take it all the way home
- immediately after O, slide up and slip your c0ck inside so I can O again. Don't be afraid to kiss me afterwards.

No -
- pointed tongue, no one likes to feel like they are being probed!
- 1-2 day stubble, either clean shaven or wait till it grows out enough to be soft...otherwise it feels like a pin cushion
- being too rough and forceful on my clit before you have me warmed up. Ouch.
- holding me down in any way, let me pull away for a second if I am overstimulated, let me ride you or rock my hips, trust that I know how to get myself off
- stopping when you are right about to push me over the edge...I could kill a guy!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hopefull363 (Feb 13, 2012)

I like to 69 that keeps my husbands tongue where it should be. Also keeps it flat. I'm also able to deep throat him better this way. My husband and I showed each other where our most sensitive spots are.
Now we know where to play around and on.

Didn't Sam Kinesin do a skit on the alphabet? I like cursive.


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

Enchantment said:


> DON'T do a tit for tat with oral sex (e.g., "if she doesn't do me, then I won't do her"). It may be the only way your woman may be able to easily orgasm, and cutting that off could decrease her desire for sex and you.


Sorry, but that was my ex-wife and thus, I did give her oral every time we had sex (which was about once every 3-6 weeks  ). I was ok with that, but it was never reciprocated.

Never again. No oral my way, none her way and I wouldn't even care if that was a breaking point for her. I don't expect it to be an equal thing, but there has to be some flow both ways.



ScarletBegonias said:


> i used to not like oral.had nothing to do with the man's skills or lack thereof.I wasn't confident enough in myself to let go and enjoy it.i was always worried if i smelled bad,tasted bad,looked gross down there.
> I ruined the experience for myself.i didn't start to love it until i learned to love my vag


What exactly got you past that? My fiancee has let me down there exactly twice, and the last time was 4+ years ago. I enjoy oral, so this is a bit frustrating for me, and she sites a lot of the issues you listed here.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

kingsfan said:


> What exactly got you past that? My fiancee has let me down there exactly twice, and the last time was 4+ years ago. I enjoy oral, so this is a bit frustrating for me, and she sites a lot of the issues you listed here.


I can't take credit for getting myself through it.My SO is actually the one who helped me.Anytime he wanted to do it I'd say the usual 'noooo not right now,i haven't showered since this morning and i feel gross.'
and he'd ALWAYS reply with things like 'i don't like when you're fresh out of the shower.if I wanted to eat soap,I'd go in the bathroom and gnaw on a bar of it.I want to taste YOU.Smell YOU.NOT your soap. It isn't fair to deprive me of fully experiencing you just because YOU don't like it.You're a girl,you don't know how amazing your vagina tastes and smells...but I crave you constantly and just once I want you to let me enjoy you when i want to!!'

After hearing that over and over enough,I figured well if it wasn't as great as he's saying it is,he wouldn't be so persistent and insistant upon being down there.what guy or anyone for that matter willfully exposes themselves to something they think it repulsive and nasty tasting and gross smelling? he must be telling the truth.

it took a long time before i let him examine things down there.i never realized how turned on he got just from looking at my area.he likes just lying down there and rubbing things with his fingers,staring at it like it's a beautiful piece of artwork.

his intense love of my vag helped me develop a respect and love for it too


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

i feel disgusting if i don't shower every day.sometimes twice a day depending on what i've been doing.

women who don't keep their coochie clean make the sexy time a sad stinky experience


----------



## Hopefull363 (Feb 13, 2012)

If I tell my husband wait until I shower he complains that it is always squeaky clean and he wants to taste and smell me that it turns him on.


----------



## Kathrynthegreat (Apr 23, 2012)

kag123 said:


> - immediately after O, slide up and slip your c0ck inside so I can O again. Don't be afraid to kiss me afterwards.
> 
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oh my God yes this.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

ScarletBegonias said:


> i feel disgusting if i don't shower every day.sometimes twice a day depending on what i've been doing.
> 
> women who don't keep their coochie clean make the sexy time a sad stinky experience


I don't have problems with smell even if I don't shower that morning (unless on the rag).

The smell of your vagina is a big turn on (if it's not infected, etc)...pheromones are arousing, obviously.

When usually have sex at night before bed, or in the morning...usually unshowered. I love it and so does he


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

that_girl said:


> I don't have problems with smell even if I don't shower that morning (unless on the rag).
> 
> The smell of your vagina is a big turn on (if it's not infected, etc)...pheromones are arousing, obviously.
> 
> When usually have sex at night before bed, or in the morning...usually unshowered. I love it and so does he


it isn't the smell or anything,i just feel icky. lol my dirt is a state of mind,i'm programmed to feel gross unless i've showered at least once a day.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

My friend's husband asks her not to wash down there for a couple days. lol. He likes it all gamey. I think that's cool. I don't get turned off by smells unless it's poop. haha.


----------



## mina (Jun 14, 2012)

we live on a farm. we have a lot of animals. we are realists about all of life. 

crotch doesn't always smell like it just came out of a dew-laden daisy field. I expect my DH to like the way I smell naturally and he does  if it's really rank then cleaning is in order but it doesn't need to be just washed fresh every time. Just my $0.02


----------



## dixieangel (Jun 28, 2012)

Most important: A man has to love to do it because if he doesn't love doing it, a woman will sense it, and will not orgasm. So, you have to show your enthusiam! LOL 

Second, don't change motions when she's getting close...keep doing the same thing..until she says stop.

Just starting out? Take Sam Kineson's advice....lick the alphabet! lol


----------



## SoVeryLost (May 14, 2012)

I should not be in this section of TAM...does bad things to my mind. And libido. 

What I remember of receiving this (my STBXH and I haven't been sexually active in 2 years):

-Don't act like it's a chore or that you just want to hurry up and get it over with so you can say you did it and hence get your bj in return

-Don't do what the one poster said and spread the lips...omg that's the worst

-Flicking your tongue on the clit at the same speed of a bird in flight? Just pack my bags and send me to heaven now

-Don't do that tongue in the hole business...does nothing

-For me at least...you have two hands...a finger in each orifice while your tongue is working it's magic? See statement regarding the quick trip to heaven above

Happy eating boys! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## livelaughlovenow (Apr 23, 2012)

that_girl said:


> Everybody IS different  What works for one person, doesn't work for another. I'd claw a guy's eye out for that. :rofl:


Funny see the sucking is nice for me, the lip spreading OUCH!... 
I think variety is nice, not too little pressure not too much, some licks, some twirls, some sucks, I do like to have my vagina penetrated with a tongue totally turns me on! (unlike another post I read which said do not do it).... DONT be scruffy! I am a don't spread my ass cheeks kinda girl... can't stand that... get the same "tear" feeling there... distraction... also same here with there is a point of too much intensity and then it hurts... move to other areas, labia, thighs, etc, listen to our breathing and follow our hip movements...and pay attention to moans.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Yea. Pay attention to moans and "ouch"es. lolll.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

SoVeryLost said:


> I should not be in this section of TAM...does bad things to my mind. And libido.
> 
> What I remember of receiving this (my STBXH and I haven't been sexually active in 2 years):
> 
> ...


you know why the pu$$y hole is so close to the a$$hole ..........so you can carry them like a six pack!:smthumbup:


----------



## Hopefull363 (Feb 13, 2012)

chillymorn said:


> you know why the pu$$y hole is so close to the a$$hole ..........so you can carry them like a six pack!:smthumbup:


It was only a matter of time before this one came out "sigh"


----------



## cent130130 (Nov 6, 2011)

What is the consensus on moving to the backside with the tongue during cunnilingus?


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

All of this culinary talk is absolutely driving me crazy! Come on 'Divorce!' Let's just get it over with!


----------



## Hopefull363 (Feb 13, 2012)

cent130130 said:


> What is the consensus on moving to the backside with the tongue during cunnilingus?


Can move to the backside just can't go back to the frontside after
might cause an infection.


----------



## Kathrynthegreat (Apr 23, 2012)

cent130130 said:


> What is the consensus on moving to the backside with the tongue during cunnilingus?


Personally I have a mental block against ATM. It's the most surefire route to _e. coli_ and _salmonella._ And, as was mentioned before, moving back up front again can lead to infection for the woman.


----------



## CoolBreeze10 (Nov 23, 2010)

Ano said:


> Do let your wife grab your hair and push your face into her at those times of amazing body spasms.


But I can't breath when she does this. Sometimes I'm gasping for air when she climaxes and ends up stragnling me with her legs. But I love hearing and feeling her orgasm, so I don't mind a few seconds deprived of air.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

CoolBreeze10 said:


> But I can't breath when she does this. Sometimes I'm gasping for air when she climaxes and ends up stragnling me with her legs. But I love hearing and feeling her orgasm, so I don't mind a few seconds deprived of air.



Might be, CB, but what an absolutely beautiful way to die!


----------



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

CoolBreeze10 said:


> But I can't breath when she does this. Sometimes I'm gasping for air when she climaxes and ends up stragnling me with her legs. But I love hearing and feeling her orgasm, so I don't mind a few seconds deprived of air.


Its okay! A few lost brain cells from lack of oxygen are so worth it!


----------



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

cent130130 said:


> What is the consensus on moving to the backside with the tongue during cunnilingus?


Lost in the moment...I really don't mind!


----------



## lalsr1988 (Apr 16, 2012)

Good thing I don't have to worry about all this. I dont like doing it and wife prefers the actual act itself. I am so blessed lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

In on this! 








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## srtjm (Jul 11, 2012)

Ano said:


> Don't continue and force your wife into longer oral pleasure when she doesn't want anymore. That is a highly sensitive area and sometimes we can only take so much before pleasure turns into irritating pain.
> 
> 
> 
> Those are my preferences!


I have found that when W says that's enough, if I just stop and hold my lips and tongue on her p**sy she will at first Relax and then slowly start to hump against my lips and tongue. I just hold still and let her do the work. She has a deeper, longer Orgasm. She has never complained that I continued when she said enough. She normally given times restrains will repeat 2 or 3 times. By the third time she is really doing some out of control humping. She is Very Sated and I am Her Man.


----------



## J.R.Jefferis (Jun 27, 2012)

Wow...all these posts have more than surpassed my expectations...thanks for sharing ladies!


----------



## Smoke (Jul 17, 2012)

True JR. Tons of info here.
But for me it's like getting info on driving a race car. I really really want to, and I have learned so much that I know I could drive the sh!t out of it, but the keys are locked inside.


----------



## happylovingwife (Jun 5, 2012)

ScarletBegonias said:


> I can't take credit for getting myself through it.My SO is actually the one who helped me.Anytime he wanted to do it I'd say the usual 'noooo not right now,i haven't showered since this morning and i feel gross.'
> and he'd ALWAYS reply with things like 'i don't like when you're fresh out of the shower.if I wanted to eat soap,I'd go in the bathroom and gnaw on a bar of it.I want to taste YOU.Smell YOU.NOT your soap. It isn't fair to deprive me of fully experiencing you just because YOU don't like it.You're a girl,you don't know how amazing your vagina tastes and smells...but I crave you constantly and just once I want you to let me enjoy you when i want to!!'
> 
> After hearing that over and over enough,I figured well if it wasn't as great as he's saying it is,he wouldn't be so persistent and insistant upon being down there.what guy or anyone for that matter willfully exposes themselves to something they think it repulsive and nasty tasting and gross smelling? he must be telling the truth.
> ...


It was similar for me. I used to HATE it. I figured fingers worked just fine to get me off and it was faster and I felt less self-conscious about it. My H also insisted and insisted. We aren't a very verbal couple when it comes to sex but we manage to communicate in other ways. He basically just kept going down there. I would pull him up and shove him away. He wouldn't get mad, he'd just pull out his dirty talk voice (the only time we talk about sex is during sex and then it gets honest and explicit) and say, "I REALLY want to suck your p***y." After hearing him do this enough times I began to relent. Since I knew he was going to try to initiate oral, I began to shower or wash my girl bits thoroughly with a wash cloth (saved the peri bottle from giving birth to rinse too). Once I knew I was fresh down there, it began to bother me less. The only time I don't get oral is at the very end of my period (or the beginning but we don't have sex then because I have an extremely heavy flow) when it's still just some minor spotting. In any event, once I allowed myself to relax, I began to enjoy the sensations. So now I really love it and no longer prefer the finger. Plus, I usually get a second orgasm with the finger later (another thing he began insisting on...). 

The funny thing is that as self-conscious as I was about receiving oral, he was the same way about me swallowing. It took me comparing what he did for me and a drunken night where I refused to let him release outside my mouth. After that and a lot of reassurance on my part, he has been able to enjoy BJs to completion.


----------



## happylovingwife (Jun 5, 2012)

cent130130 said:


> What is the consensus on moving to the backside with the tongue during cunnilingus?


That would make me jump off the bed and run for cover. It took me awhile to get over oral sex aversion, it would take at least a lifetime to get over that.


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

Smoke said:


> True JR. Tons of info here.
> But for me it's like getting info on driving a race car. I really really want to, and I have learned so much that I know I could drive the sh!t out of it, but the keys are locked inside.


This is me.

I hope to try and make some inroads on this issue in the next while, but right now, there is no oral for her, period. And that's her choice, not mine.

The last time I visited the land down under was about four years ago. When Bush got booted out of the Oval Office, I got got removed from being near her bush in the Oral Office as well. 

Hopefully I can get reelected soon.


----------



## Smoke (Jul 17, 2012)

I'll vote for you if it helps, just don't come campaining at my house.


----------



## SoVeryLost (May 14, 2012)

lalsr1988 said:


> Good thing I don't have to worry about all this. I dont like doing it and wife prefers the actual act itself. I am so blessed lol.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm surprised no one else asked...

I'm not shy. I'll ask. 

Out of curiousity, what don't you like about doing it?

I'm 30 and am going to be re-emerging into the dating scene after 10 years with my STBXH. Have times changed?? I certainly wouldn't want to offend if I ask for a mustache ride.


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

SoVeryLost said:


> I'm surprised no one else asked...
> 
> I'm not shy. I'll ask.
> 
> ...


Well for starters then aren't as many moustaches out there anymore...


----------



## 40isthenew20 (Jul 12, 2012)

It's interesting to see so many varying lies and dislikes for this. No How To book, for sure, but I suppose that you have to just know what your partner finds good and bad and stick with the good.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SoVeryLost (May 14, 2012)

kingsfan said:


> Well for starters then aren't as many moustaches out there anymore...


Haha...I know. And actually I don't like facial hair on a man. Just a term that always made me giggle. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Ladies, Do Men Really Look Like That - YouTube


----------



## olwhatsisname (Dec 5, 2012)

Kathrynthegreat said:


> I love both.
> 
> Honestly, I love it when I can tell he's taking his time and letting me enjoy the experience, rather than trying to rush me towards orgasm so we can move on to "bigger and better things."
> 
> I personally don't like it when he squeezes my butt or thighs or boobs. I'd prefer his hands stay busy where he is!.


----YOUR NOT BEING SPECIFIC KATHERYN. PLEASE BE  for understanding.


----------



## Aldrin (Aug 25, 2013)

It's always interesting to read how much women enjoy oral. I remember my girlfriends before my wife loved it too. My wife no, never into it, never wants to receive it or give it (rarely on the later). 

Aside from just coming out and asking, can any ladies (or gents even) perhaps recommend how I can go about exploring this with my wife? I think she would really like this but she sort of clams up about it and feels like I would be grossed out or something... or she's not confident about what thing looks like, smells like, tastes like (it's totally fine, she wont accept that)... I mean she just has a million excuses so I literally haven't ever brought it up again in years... 5-6 years actually. And when I did ask it was like, "Are you sure you don't want me to?" like.... "Are you nuts? Why wouldn't you?" ... btw totally cool with me if she never wants too, I can go 5 years or a million years. I do miss getting oral on me though, been ages.

We are really working on our intimacy and she is starting to open up about things we do in the bedroom again, so this could be another thing too, for maybe down the road, I dunno.


----------



## soulseer (Jul 26, 2013)

good info , thank you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

I read on a website today that a good technique for some is to make a 'roll' or cylinder with your tongue (apparently not everyone can do this) and slide the roll/cylinder up and down the clitoris, essentially treating the clitoris like a small penis and your tongue like a vagina.

I can do the 'roll', yay for me!

Does it sound like a good technique or even feasible? Cos I wanna try it.


----------



## NewHubs (Dec 23, 2012)

WyshIknew said:


> I read on a website today that a good technique for some is to make a 'roll' or cylinder with your tongue (apparently not everyone can do this) and slide the roll/cylinder up and down the clitoris, essentially treating the clitoris like a small penis and your tongue like a vagina.


So I'm supposed to be licking her clit like a penis?! WTF dude.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

NewHubs said:


> So I'm supposed to be licking her clit like a penis?! WTF dude.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


The Tongue Tube 

Roll your tongue into a tube (if you cannot do this, forget about it because it is genetic and you can't learn it). This technique works best in an inverted or 69 position. Roll your tongue into a tube around her clitoris. Slide it back-and-forth; in effect, your tongue is doing something similar to a woman's vagina around a man's penis. This is likely to bring any woman over the edge to an explosive orgasm.

Copied from website.

I dunno, sounds interesting.


----------



## pink_lady (Dec 1, 2012)

Another vote for the FLAT tongue!!! My STBXH would default back to the pointy darting lizard tongue and I'd have to remind him- flat, flat, flat!

For me he doesn't have to find any 'perfect spot'. Just so when I'm close, he picks one and stays there doing the same thing. That's the key.

I like having my thighs held in place.

I actually love oral from behind, but an O would be difficult that way.

Agree that you can read hundreds of descriptions, but to really know what a specific woman likes, it's best to just ask. Just in a seductive, enthusiastic, non-clinical way.


----------



## TheCuriousWife (Jan 28, 2013)

I read the entire "she comes first" book yesterday, for the umpteenth time. And now all this talk is making me jealous. 

I'm like Scarlett Begonias. I'm self conscious about it. Only it's the opposite here. My man made me that way. Too many wise cracks about how girls smell like fish, and hesitance to do it.

I can count on one hand the number of times I've been performed on, and each time lasted less than 5 minutes.

Besides the fact he isn't very good at it. Probably because it's only happened a couple times.

So that leaves me with day dreaming, thoughts of my husband giving me great oral and loving every minute of it. *sigh*

Some of you girls are so lucky.

I'm proud of the TAM guys for enjoying it so much.


----------



## NewHubs (Dec 23, 2012)

TheCuriousWife said:


> I'm proud of the TAM guys for enjoying it so much.


What's not to love about it ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## doubletrouble (Apr 23, 2013)

I want to "like" just about every post on this thread. Good stuff here. Can't ever say you know it all, but when you're with one person for the rest of your life, you want to know as much, feel as much, experience as much as you can with them, in the bedroom and out. 

I love to give head to my W. She has "issues" going back to her teen years that have kept her from letting anyone there with their mouth for 20 years. She let me in, but in the last three years it's only been, maybe 6 times? And I absolutely CRAVE it with her. Tried talking and talking and convincing, and helping by kissing her lower and lower, telling her what an absolute beauty she is (she is...), and everything I can do to make her feel relaxed about it. 

I don't know why she stopped letting me down there. She doesn't seem to know. It bothers me a bit. I've been told for 30 years I do well in that department, and the very first time I did it with her i recall her saying something like "how did you get to be so good at this?" but she sorta stopped herself, knowing well, I practiced on my way to you, my love. So maybe that's part of it, I dunno. 

Good thread.


----------



## Oldmatelot (Mar 28, 2011)

One for the ladies. 
No passing gas when your lover is doing his best. Leads to awkward breaks in Rhythm.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

Oldmatelot said:


> One for the ladies.
> No passing gas when your lover is doing his best. Leads to awkward breaks in Rhythm.


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## olwhatsisname (Dec 5, 2012)

mina said:


> yes, please don't shove your face in and scrape your stubble all over our sensitive parts. when you think you need to Add pressure, Add more face, Add more tongue, what you really need to do is go slower and remove pressure, remove face and reduce the tongue.
> 
> I tell my husband: it's a lot like riding a horse. When you think you need to add more rein (hand) you really need to add leg. It seems counter intuitive but it's correct.


 what does this mean in English.


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

mina said:


> yes, please don't shove your face in and scrape your stubble all over our sensitive parts. when you think you need to Add pressure, Add more face, Add more tongue, what you really need to do is go slower and remove pressure, remove face and reduce the tongue.
> 
> I tell my husband: it's a lot like riding a horse. When you think you need to add more rein (hand) you really need to add leg. It seems counter intuitive but it's correct.


Is there any cure for the facial hair scratching besides shaving it all off?


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

TheCuriousWife said:


> I read the entire "she comes first" book yesterday, for the umpteenth time. And now all this talk is making me jealous.
> 
> I'm like Scarlett Begonias. I'm self conscious about it. Only it's the opposite here. My man made me that way. Too many wise cracks about how girls smell like fish, and hesitance to do it.
> 
> ...


It is one of the greatest pleasures in the world to me!!!!!


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

I recommend taking up lap swimming.

When doing it right, you can't breathe - well at least you can't inhale. So if you take up lap swimming, you'll learn to take short quick inhales and slowly exhale for a long period of time without running out of air.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Hmmm, funny this is an old thread that I even participated in over a year ago.

Anyway.... one I haven't heard mentioned: My wife loves my gently sucking her inner labia into my mouth. I have my upper lip right at the cleft and then pull them in. I can then circle around them or between them with my tongue while they are in my mouth. She likes the broad, flat tongue as I do this. With my upper lip I can keep her clitoris constantly stimulated, and between the suction and my tongue everything else is stimulated.


----------



## BLACKSCORPIO (Aug 8, 2013)

Oral sex from my husband is so awesome. 

I love it when he licks my lips softly and take his time like he is licking an ice cream cone on a hot summer day.

i love my clit played with using his tongue

i love it when he reaches up and pinches my nipples. 

do talk to us when you are down ther. my husband says "damn girl this pu$$y is so wet and delicious.

i like to talk dirty. eat that pu$$y baby and omg it feels so damn good

eat that pu$$y like it is your favorite dessert

a finger in my a$$ sends me to the moon. 

after if orgasm bring me that hard c0ck and slam me hard and rough. love it!!!!!!!!


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

larry.gray said:


> Anyway.... one I haven't heard mentioned: My wife loves my gently sucking her inner labia into my mouth. I have my upper lip right at the cleft and then pull them in. I can then circle around them or between them with my tongue while they are in my mouth. She likes the broad, flat tongue as I do this. With my upper lip I can keep her clitoris constantly stimulated, and between the suction and my tongue everything else is stimulated.




I do the same thing, and my wife LOVES it. I also include the outer labia just to tease her and get her super aroused.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

I Notice The Details said:


> I do the same thing, and my wife LOVES it. I also include the outer labia just to tease her and get her super aroused.


Oh man I love that when it's trimmed short or shaved :smthumbup:


----------



## omgitselaine (Sep 5, 2013)

I Notice The Details said:


> Enthusiasm...


This  goes a looong way for us woman!! 

If it's obvious a guy is enjoying being down there and is sincerely devouring you as if it's his ummmmmm 'last meal' then ......its a huge turnon and allows us to relax without any thoughts of insecurities or hangups of the issues we may have??

And also as difficult as it may be with 'enthusiasm' ..... do try to be as soft and sensual as possible  we are so sensitive down there


----------



## olwhatsisname (Dec 5, 2012)

MrsOldNews said:


> I agree with all of that except I hate having my clit sucked sooooo much! And I love a tongue inside me, as long as my clit still receives the majority of the attention


----their are two natueal sugars available that are secreated ( sometimes explosivly ) that ar wonderful, taste.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

I Notice The Details said:


> I do the same thing, and my wife LOVES it. I also include the outer labia just to tease her and get her super aroused.





larry.gray said:


> Oh man I love that when it's trimmed short or shaved :smthumbup:


This. My STBW shaves and I am able to take in her whole outer labia into my mouth and between the gentle suction and my tongue, I am able to work her inners out between her outers then shift to those for a while and then put them back in. Basically make it up as I go along just playing...


----------



## GettingIt_2 (Apr 12, 2013)

samyeagar said:


> This. My STBW shaves and I am able to take in her whole outer labia into my mouth and between the gentle suction and my tongue, I am able to work her inners out between her outers then shift to those for a while and then put them back in. Basically make it up as I go along just playing...


Alright guys, knock it off! My husband is out of town and there are just some things you can't "take care of" yourself!!!


----------



## Paladin (Oct 15, 2011)

SoVeryLost said:


> I should not be in this section of TAM...does bad things to my mind. And libido.
> 
> ...
> -Don't act like it's a chore or that you just want to hurry up and get it over with so you can say you did it and hence get your bj in return
> ...


This just made me want to punch whoever made you have to list that as a rule.. so many men out there who are desperate to go down and you get schmucks like that who ruin it for the rest of us.

Bottom line is real men love eating p*ssy. There is absolutely nothing like being able to bring your spouse to O, feeling her shudder and squirm against your face. All that moaning and panting, and the satisfied look on her face is priceless. I swear there are times when I feel like her O washes over me and I am so content I wouldn't bat an eye if she called it a night right there and then, even though most of the time it just leads to awesome sex. 

Real men listen too, as its already been mentioned a few times, the biggest "do" is communication. You could be casanova, and still have something new to learn from every woman you are with.


----------



## Paladin (Oct 15, 2011)

edbopc said:


> Is there any cure for the facial hair scratching besides shaving it all off?


There are some decent oils out there that soften the bristles after a trim or shave. Use a search engine and look for "the art of shaving" they have something called "beard lube" I think thats what it was, I recall getting a sample in a Birch box once, it was good stuff and made my pokey mustache nice and soft post trim.


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

will look thanks


----------



## Huzzah (Sep 11, 2013)

BLACKSCORPIO said:


> Oral sex from my husband is so awesome.
> 
> I love it when he licks my lips softly and take his time like he is licking an ice cream cone on a hot summer day.
> 
> ...


Funny I have never tried the dirty talk while licking my wife. Shouldn't she be doing the talking considering my tongue is busy? Either way I need a cold shower.


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

I don't wanna wash my moustache after cunnilingus, what a taste!


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

edbopc said:


> I don't wanna wash my moustache after cunnilingus, what a taste!


A friend once told me that his mustache was a "flavor saver"...makes sense to me.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

If I do a really good job, I usually have some "reminder" up my nose


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

Colonel Angus - YouTube


----------

